# Assorted Peppers - ABT's



## superdave (May 22, 2008)

I had some leftover stuffing from the weekends ABT's so I thought I would make a batch with a few different varieties of peppers.  I went with some smaller Jalepenos, Anaheims and mini sweets.








I went canoe style this time because I was in a hurry and after work.  It certainly was easier to clean them out.







I found that the smaller Jalepenos had a lot less heat than the jumbos I used over the weekend.  That might have been because of age or the fact that I was just able to clean them that much better.  I would have to say that they were each very good and difficult for me to tell any appreciable difference.  Heck, the pepper is just a vehicle to carry the bacon cheese and smoke.  ;-)


----------



## cowgirl (May 22, 2008)

Dave, those look great! Did you have a favorite?


----------



## richoso1 (May 22, 2008)

I like a person who likes to push the envelope with chiles. The larger jalapenos usuually have more memnrane and seeds, so they sometimes are hotter. Big difference with the Anaheims, very little heat compared to other chiles, although they do have good flavor. Keep trying different chiles, it's all good.


----------

